# Lifestyle on my Salary



## Zee2012

Iv'e been offered 23,700 dhs per month with an additional 130,000 per year living allowance. The living allowance is ok for al reef, however is the wage ok for a family of 4 with two young children both under 2? The company will pay 35,000 when they are of school age. Could I save any money on this wage? What would I be spending on food and utility bills in al reef?
Thanks for any info/help


----------



## humus

Yes to all. Just budget carefully, its a good package


----------



## AlexDhabi

Make sure medical is covered by your employer (check the amount you have to pay as all insurances are not the same). Most dental/optical is not covered.
Assuming "living allowance" means accommodation allowance I think it is a mediocre package for a family. Villas are more expensive to cool than apartments for water/electricity (allow 1,000 Dirhams average a month for a modern compact villa). TV/internet/phone/mobiles at least 1,000 Dirhams per month. A car will cost you approx 3,000 Dirhams a month.
For a typical family of 4 UK expats this is my estimate: food and other essential supermarket purchases (including laundry and cleaning products) allow at least 10,000 Dirhams a month. Clothing and shoes are more expensive here so allow 5,000 Dirhams a month. That doesn't allow a lot for drinks, socialising, holidays, eating out or saving.


----------



## Zee2012

AlexDhabi,

2500 (£430) seems high for one weeks shopping? and 3750 (£650) with some clothes per week?
I get a 70,000 car loan over 4 years (I think) 1458 per month, how much for insurance on say a kia sportage or Toyota fj?
Thanks again


----------



## mgb

Zee2012 said:


> AlexDhabi,
> 
> 2500 (£430) seems high for one weeks shopping? and 3750 (£650) with some clothes per week?
> I get a 70,000 car loan over 4 years (I think) 1458 per month, how much for insurance on say a kia sportage or Toyota fj?
> Thanks again


5% of value.
If thinking of buying a car for offroading then please research carefully. All 4x4s are not made equal!


----------



## Zee2012

Mgb,

Thanks, not for offroading more for protection from idiots on the roads


----------



## mgb

Zee2012 said:


> Mgb,
> 
> Thanks, not for offroading more for protection from idiots on the roads


Get th fj then. Rear tyre on back helps when you are hit from behind!


----------



## Zee2012

I want the fj but not seen one apart from Internet. Have the back seats got enough room for toddlers in cars seats?


----------



## mgb

Zee2012 said:


> I want the fj but not seen one apart from Internet. Have the back seats got enough room for toddlers in cars seats?


Yes they do and the door set up means its easy to get them strapped in. Also means the wee blighters cant open the doors themselves.

Visibility is poor though but you do get used to it. Rear parking sensors essential!


----------



## karuqa

Its a very good salary package... you can even save up some amount on your living allowance also by moving to a little less posh area, and control over monthly expenses.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I feel I need to justify my estimates. They are based on my own experiences.

As a single person on average I spend consderably more than 1,000 AED per month on my supermarket shopping - and I don't buy meat, fish or ready meals. 2,500 AED for a family is a conservative estimate and assumes you are going to look for a bargain and shop around and avoid familiar brands. If you buy the cheapest products available in the city and avoid items imported from Europe/US/AUS/SA then you can pay less. But rarely do western expatriates live cheaply in my view.

5,000 AED for a family to spend on clothing/shoes/etc. is not high at all. I was thinking of an average of one or two clothing/footwear items per family member per month. My estimate applies if you go to ordinary shops in the malls (not designer but not bargain basement) then one item is several hundred dirhams. One pair of Clark's shoes easily costs over 500 AED. A nice but ordinary man's shirt in M&S is about 250 AED and a ladies dress 600 AED. Nice children's clothes cost about the same as for adults so can easily cost 1,000 AED for one outfit. Sunglasses from a local chain like Yateem would cost 500 AED or more - and prescription glasses 2,000 AED and upwards for frames and lenses. Training shoes cost from Nike or Adidas start around 400 AED. I admit you can save money if you go to New Look, Matalan and Splash or only buy in the sales. But unless you are on an economy drive most westerners who have relocated here don't live cheaply in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Zee2012

AlexDhabi,

Thanks, are you saying 2500 AED per month for food as your first email said 10,000 AED, was it a typo? Thanks again


----------



## AlexDhabi

No typos. I said 10,000 AED per month for food for a family.
Zee2012 challenged that 2,500 AED per week (10,000 AED per month) for a family of 4 is too much. I actually think 10,000 AED per month is a minimum for a family to spend on supermarket shopping. One of my colleagues spends over 10,000 AED every 2 weeks for a family of 6 (at Carrefour).


----------



## mgb

Zee2012 said:


> AlexDhabi,
> 
> Thanks, are you saying 2500 AED per month for food as your first email said 10,000 AED, was it a typo? Thanks again


We eat well on under 1000aed per week (family of 3 adults). This is made possible by avoiding using foods imported from Europe and USA, trying to use local (gulf, sub-continent, african) produce etc.

A family of four could eat out every night for under 10,000aed per month - thats 333aed per day! I could certainly eat in local/arabic/pakistani/indian restaurants for well under 1000aed per month, but I know that not everyone is as keen to immerse themselves into the local culture as I am, and prefer to eat foods from "western" style hotels).


----------



## Zee2012

I hope your more like me with money MGB and thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Ivelhurst

I know of a 3-bed penthouse in AUH - v nice by all accounts for AED70 or thereabouts so you will be able to find cheaper properties.


----------



## Zee2012

Thanks but I get 130,000 and if I don't spend it, I lose it!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Zee2012 said:


> Thanks but I get 130,000 and if I don't spend it, I lose it!


Now, now...lets not get greedy. Just be thankful that you get that. As far as the spending goes, we (family of 4 with 2 1st grade children) get by just fine on 10,000AED/month for food and cell phone. Yes we buy meat and fish but between the 2 of us, we cook at home and we all know that is relatively cheaper. Yes, we go out every now and then but we don't make it a habit.

Good luck Zee2012!


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ivelhurst said:


> I know of a 3-bed penthouse in AUH - v nice by all accounts for AED70 or thereabouts so you will be able to find cheaper properties.


Man, where is that at? I can't find any 2 bedrooms for less than AED75000/year. Yes, I have been looking and am thinking I will be forced into Khalifa City A. Not bad but I am thinking about my family...

Please, let me know!:clap2:


----------



## Zee2012

Hi Bounty Hunter,

Interested in your situation as similar family size to me. Is the 10,000 /month include other monthly expenditure? What is your total monthly spend approx? I'm thinking of Al Reef Thanks.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Zee2012 said:


> Hi Bounty Hunter,
> 
> Interested in your situation as similar family size to me. Is the 10,000 /month include other monthly expenditure? What is your total monthly spend approx? I'm thinking of Al Reef Thanks.


Al Reef is too expensive so I can see how that could run AED 10,000 or better. There are a lot of places that rent with everything included (except internet). I think it is more like AED5,000/month. Of course we only have one car (right now) but that includes 2 mobile phones, gas, gas for the stove, internet, water cooler bottle, and food. I have slingbox so I/we can watch TV from the US. SO I just pay for internet, not the whole package deal...


----------



## Zee2012

No sorry my rent is payed separately (1 payment for year by my company) the 10,000aed/month was suggested for monthly food costs, which I thought was high. Thanks


----------



## Ivelhurst

Let me have your e-mail and I will send you the phone number of the landlord directly! )


----------



## Bounty Hunter

Ivelhurst said:


> Let me have your e-mail and I will send you the phone number of the landlord directly! )


I just sent you a PM with my number and email. I'll be waiting!


----------



## roondog

*Salary*



humus said:


> Yes to all. Just budget carefully, its a good package


Hi from N.C.
I am starting to get the feeling I am being cut short. I was offered 26, 835 total to work at Al-Dafra air base on the Mirage. I am also concerened how much it wil cost to live and how much I will be able to bank. IE car, rent, utilities, cable, etc


----------



## roondog

*rent abu dhabi?*



Bounty Hunter said:


> Man, where is that at? I can't find any 2 bedrooms for less than AED75000/year. Yes, I have been looking and am thinking I will be forced into Khalifa City A. Not bad but I am thinking about my family...
> 
> Please, let me know!:clap2:


Alot of great info here. I will be new to the area and will be trying to find the best deal on rent as most people would. Driving distance? Up to an hour is about all I would be able to take with the driving there. i was in Kuwait for 13 years so i am familiar with the hodge podge levels.
With a salary of 26, 835 a month, I am trying to stretch it and still be able to lease a car, maybe a 2 bedroom furnished apartment to start, and of course the rest like internet and all that. I am going there to bank money but be fairly comfortable also.
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

roondog said:


> Hi from N.C.
> I am starting to get the feeling I am being cut short. I was offered 26, 835 total to work at Al-Dafra air base on the Mirage. I am also concerened how much it wil cost to live and how much I will be able to bank. IE car, rent, utilities, cable, etc


Good Luck...you must be with AMMROC.


----------

